# Edmonton



## sasha63 (Jun 27, 2011)

could someone give me some info on living in Edmonton is it expensive to rent there are there good schools l have a four year old any replies will be greatly received thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The word expensive is a relative term. What type of accommodation do you desire? What would you consider an appropriate rent in line with what you expect your take-home income to be?

There is plenty of good schooling in Edmonton.


----------



## AnnaWatson (Oct 1, 2011)

Ive lived in Edmonton for a bit and I found something more expensive than others but other things cheaper, so it sort of works out in the end. Overall its a beautiful city, great restaurants and wonderful people. Youll enjoy it


----------



## sasha63 (Jun 27, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> The word expensive is a relative term. What type of accommodation do you desire? What would you consider an appropriate rent in line with what you expect your take-home income to be?
> 
> There is plenty of good schooling in Edmonton.


thank you for your replies


----------



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

Edmonton... I've not lived there for quite some time however I can offer this insight from my perspective. Alberta is a resource province and said resources are in high demand. 

For me, Edmonton was a little more "old school and frontiersey" than Calgary and I liked the city and it's inhabitants for that. There is no provincial tax in Alberta, the economy is booming, always has actually, and for that reason rents reflect it within the province. Perhaps the better question is... is Alberta for you?


----------



## chree (Oct 21, 2011)

*edmonton*



sasha63 said:


> thank you for your replies


Hi i also am hoping to move to edmonton in december we have a four and an eight year old. Appearently Devon , St Albert and Stony Plain are nice areas to live .I have briefly looked up these areas and they are quite expensive , But like you ,i really want to get a nice area especially because of the kids! I feel we ll have to get a house very close to a school because i donno what the situation is with driving/licience situation there.


----------



## sasha63 (Jun 27, 2011)

chree said:


> Hi i also am hoping to move to edmonton in december we have a four and an eight year old. Appearently Devon , St Albert and Stony Plain are nice areas to live .I have briefly looked up these areas and they are quite expensive , But like you ,i really want to get a nice area especially because of the kids! I feel we ll have to get a house very close to a school because i donno what the situation is with driving/licience situation there.


thank for replying my husband has an interview for a job in Canada next week so were keeping fingers cross as we would love the experience of living there hope all goes well with your move lm only learning to drive at the moment so l shall have to look into the licence thing also keep me posted how you get on thanks


----------

